# Boots for riding Western



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Country Woman said:


> Hi I would like some advice
> I am looking to ride again and i need comfortable durable
> boots
> I have wide feet and my right foot has a hammer toe
> ...


I like my HH Packers, The Official Double-H Boots Website: The Packer Collection. Due to an injury my foot generally won't fit into a pull on type boot, or I need custom made. These packers have plenty of room for my foot that stays swollen and also lace up tight enough for the foot that is normal. I like the heel and find them very comfortable.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Ropers tend to have more room. I use Ariat Ropers, and prefer them to Justin. You could try a square toe...I think they look awful, but they might wear well:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Since you have a wide foot I would also recommend a single welt rather than a double. I don't like to ride in a lace up boot in the case I fall off and hang in a stirrup my boot can slip off to free myself. I also prefer a leather sole to a rubber one as well, but that is just my personal preference. 

I just bought some Anderson Beans and so far I am pretty happy with them...we will see how long they last. Years ago Boulets used to be good but I have noticed their quality has gone down. The last pair I bought I wore out pretty fast and they are not as comfortable as they used to be. I have a pair of Resistol boots, the leather is of poor quality but they are comfotable. Someone told me not too long ago that Olathe Boots changed hands again and the quality has gone up. That was what I used to wear in the 90's before they went to crap.

Not sure how much you want to spend, but I have some custom built boots that are awesome. I love my Paul Bonds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I like my HH Packers, The Official Double-H Boots Website: The Packer Collection. Due to an injury my foot generally won't fit into a pull on type boot, or I need custom made. These packers have plenty of room for my foot that stays swollen and also lace up tight enough for the foot that is normal. I like the heel and find them very comfortable.


Thank you for your help 
do you know the price you could pm me that info


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Since you have a wide foot I would also recommend a single welt rather than a double. I don't like to ride in a lace up boot in the case I fall off and hang in a stirrup my boot can slip off to free myself. I also prefer a leather sole to a rubber one as well, but that is just my personal preference.
> 
> I just bought some Anderson Beans and so far I am pretty happy with them...we will see how long they last. Years ago Boulets used to be good but I have noticed their quality has gone down. The last pair I bought I wore out pretty fast and they are not as comfortable as they used to be. I have a pair of Resistol boots, the leather is of poor quality but they are comfotable. Someone told me not too long ago that Olathe Boots changed hands again and the quality has gone up. That was what I used to wear in the 90's before they went to crap.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for your advice 
should I try a men's boot as well


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Country Woman said:


> Thank you all for your advice
> should I try a men's boot as well


If you have a wide foot, I would say yes.
I wear an A or AA width so I can barely wear a womens! So a mens might work good for you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I second Ariat's! I'm 5'3 and wear a size 9! My wide hobbit feet And "sturdy" ankles require room. I've had my favorite Ariat's for 7 years and wear them every day, to town, riding and the leather soles are like new and the stitching is perfect! I get the narrow toed ones and they fit my paddle feet fine and they only run $100 or so. You should try them for everyday use.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

thank you for your advice 
btw I wear a men's Nike Monarach size 8 4 E and they never hurt my feet 
I just want comfort


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

HH Opanka Packer boots - Google Search

I think I've gotten lucky a couple of times and found them for around $99 on sale. I think normal price is about $109 to $119 depending on the retailer. I find they last pretty well, I've had the heel tips replaced on my current one, 2X now and the uppers still look new. I wear them every day for mucking as well as riding, so urine does take it's toll on them. I've had this last pair for about a year now and don't see a need to replace them yet.

I just saw where you wear a quad E, so you might check these out in mens' sizes, they're the exact same boot but mens might do you better.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't go in to specific boots, but as for a brand, Ariat has served all the horse back riders in my family well- and we all have quite different feet... mine are long and skinny, my sister's are very wide, etc. They just seem to have boots to fit everyone.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I forgot I live in Canada though


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you all for the info 
I tried on a pair of boots at the tack store 
but I need more padding around my hammer toe 
and a pair that don't pinch me 

I have a of comfy hiking boots that I wear in the winter and they have a small 
heal


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Country Woman said:


> Thank you all for the info
> I tried on a pair of boots at the tack store
> but I need more padding around my hammer toe
> and a pair that don't pinch me
> ...


Try another pair in 1/2 size larger than you normally wear, that might leave you some room for padding up that one toe with moleskin or something like that. 

Or, maybe a round toed roper type boot is more what you need. 

Roper Boots – Men’s Low Profile Roper Boots by Justin and Ariat

The reason the lacers work so well for me is because my foot was crushed from the instep forward and because of all the tissue damage and compartment syndrome I have a lot of scar tissue and swelling in that foot that will never go away, so a pull on boot is very hard for me to find that fits. The wider, roomier toe box on a round toed style might work better for your particular problem though.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Try another pair in 1/2 size larger than you normally wear, that might leave you some room for padding up that one toe with moleskin or something like that.
> 
> Or, maybe a round toed roper type boot is more what you need.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your advice I will try this 
and I will let you know how this works


----------



## ahalleyscomet (Dec 12, 2011)

I have wide feet too and I really like the justin gypsy boots or the ariat fatbaby boots


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks for all your help


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Canada West Boots - 4016

These are my babies  I too have wide feet..I had to have tried on atleast 15 pairs of boots when I went to splurge on a good pair. I definitely reccomend roper style boots, some people don't like the look of them but I prefer them to any other style.

Hope I helped! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

thank you for all your help


----------

